# Finding video mode numbers

## creakwater

How can I get a list of video mode numbers that are supported by my chipset so I can pass it to the kernel via the vga line?

I want non-standard modes too. I have a widescreen LCD, so a standard VESA mode would not be at the correct aspect ratio.

I'm looking for something that would give me bit-depth and refresh rate information.

I have an Intel 945GM.

----------

## shivernz

Not sure if this is what you're looking for?

Pilfered from the ArchLinux example grub menu.lst:

#  FRAMEBUFFER RESOLUTION SETTINGS

#     +-------------------------------------------------+

#          | 640x480    800x600    1024x768   1280x1024

#      ----+--------------------------------------------

#      256 | 0x301=769  0x303=771  0x305=773   0x307=775

#      32K | 0x310=784  0x313=787  0x316=790   0x319=793

#      64K | 0x311=785  0x314=788  0x317=791   0x31A=794

#      16M | 0x312=786  0x315=789  0x318=792   0x31B=795

#     +-------------------------------------------------+

----------

## creakwater

Thanks shivernz, but those are 4:3 resolutions. I have a widescreen, so all those would be stretched.

----------

## shivernz

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer_Support#vesafb

what about there?

----------

## creakwater

I'm sorry I didn't say it before, but my native resolution is 1280x768, which that page doesn't list. I also want to find out the refresh rate for the mode.

I was hoping there would be some way to query the chipset to find out what this individual chipset supported. Is there a way to do that?

----------

## shivernz

Yeah, not a standard res so you won't find it in any documentation except for maybe the ones that come with your card.

You could give vbespy a try.

Just compile it and run 'vbetest'.

It should print out a list of modes your card supports.

----------

## creakwater

Thanks. That's the sort of thing I was looking for. Is there any way for it to output refresh rate information too?

----------

## creakwater

I guess not. Thanks shivernz!  :Smile: 

----------

## shivernz

Apologies, didn't see your question until now.

I'm afraid I'm not aware of a way to display refresh rates, sorry.

----------

